# has anyone ordered from youknowit.com



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Never have, but I ordered a pair of Black Wolf contacts from another place. They're non-medicated though.


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

I did I did!
The shipping was not only free but FAST, got my lenses delivered to Canada within 5 days. Contacts are great and man, can't beat the prices! I HIGLY recommend them


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

glad to hear that - i ordered a pair from them - than you -


----------

